# Meow-ello!



## Pheasant Cat (May 9, 2008)

Hello, all. 

My name is Jordan, from Spokane, WA.

My cat owning career started out in Nashville, TN by befriending a dumped cat that would watch me, my dad, and my brothers and sisters play basketball in our driveway. She wasn't afraid of us, but she was just content to watch us play. If we got within five yards of her, she would retreat a little ways and continue to watch us. Eventually she finally got comfortable enough around us that she would let us pet her. We named her Shamiqua.
Later, we found out that she had had kittens under our deck, so we tore out some of the boards, extracted the five kittens, and made them a home in a box in our garage. By this time, Shamiqua liked our company and didn't mind us around her kittens.
Later, another cat showed up at our house, same color as Shamiqua but a little smaller. As it turned out, she was Shamiqua's first kitten, and we named her Skittles.
Skittles was a feisty cat. She got used to us very quickly, and made herself right at home. She often helped her mother groom the kittens, too.
Skittles soon gave birth to five kittens, so we had twelve cats running around the house. :lol: 
One day, Shamiqua was killed by a car, so Skittles immediately took over Shamiqua's role as caretaker, for all ten kittens.
A year or so later, when we were taking Skittles to the vet, she escaped the car and darted across the freeway, luckily missing all the cars. We launched a rescue mission the day after, found her alive and well on the side of the road, but she was too scared and ran away.
Ten youthful cats and no adult cats to take care of them were too much for us to handle, so we had a yard sale and eight of our cats received good homes. We kept two cats, a Russian blue named Jevon and a whitish-orange cat named Frosty. Several years later, Jevon inexplicably climbed into a box and died, so only Frosty was left.
We moved from Nashville, TN to Spokane, WA just this January. Frosty is happy with the new house, he got used to it in just a few days.

On a different subject, life in Spokane is awesome. I've gone skiing sixteen times since February. There's so much wildlife around here, we see Deer and Pheasants on a regular basis, (I love Pheasants, as you probably have already deducted from my username  ), and we've seen a couple Moose and Wild Turkeys.

By now I consider myself an expert in cat behaviour, so I hope to contribute to the community as much as possible. 

~Jordan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jordan. Welcome. I understand Washington is a beautiful state. I'll look forward to hearing more about you and your cats .


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Jordan, welcome! I'm a former Nashvillian myself, though now living in the Boston area. (man do I miss the cost of living in Tennessee!!)

Good to have you here!


----------



## Pheasant Cat (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, guys!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Jordan. Frosty sure is cute


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Jordan! Of course we have to see more pica of Frosty. :wink:


----------

